# Storing Pollen



## kindbudcocky (Jul 5, 2007)

Whats the best way to store Pollen Sacs?
I just picked them all off of that bastard male plant of mine
and put them in an air tight ziploc until I get some good responses!
Peace


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 5, 2007)

I put mine in aluminum foil and put it in the fridge.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 5, 2007)

The sacs contain pollen...very valuable stuff to some folks.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jul 5, 2007)

If you want to store it for long periods of time. .you are suppose to take the silca gel packs.. and put the pollen in with that.. extract as much moisture from the pollen as possible before fridge or freezer because the moisture will ruin the viability of the pollen..


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 5, 2007)

I kept mine in the fridge for about a month and a half, fresh out of the pod, no silica gel pack but I think it may be 3 months(?) with the gel pack.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jul 5, 2007)

Ive been told that the chanced of it being viable will drop drastically after 3 months... with silica gel.. ive heard of people storing it for up to a year and it being effective.... i would imagine that if you took all the moisture out..and fridged it...  have a mini fridge that it just for pollen and seeds.. and dont open it often..and you were cafeful when taking it out.. not to let the moisture from temp change get the pollen... you could save it for 2 years..  but when i asked this question a month or two ago.. i was told by a grower he saved it for a year using the silica gel...  made a killer cross wit it too..


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 6, 2007)

this is one reason why the seedbanks dont sell pollen.. its so hard to keep viable. moistue..and humidity can cause inviability as will just time itself.   

pollen can be kept viable for 3 to 6months before it goes bad....or inviable.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jul 6, 2007)

On another site that i frequent.. they actually request pollen.. and people have gone to great measures to try and preserve it.. especially when you get a very nice male pheno from a cross ur making... its worth the extra time to get those extra months outta the storage.. the pollen he kept for a yr was and afghan....


----------



## HHF (Jul 23, 2007)

Pollen can be kept for years and still remain viable if stored correctly. Use film cannisters, very cleaned with silica gel and your pollen. You can keep this in the fridge or freezer and if collected and stored straight away should remain viable for many years to come.   hhf


----------

